

Stackato 1.2 Released - Includes user/group management & persistent file sharing - burntflowers
http://www.activestate.com/stackato/features

======
mrspandex
Request quote = out of my price range

~~~
andrewhoyer
You missed the more important "Try Stackato" button right above it. No cost,
no barrier to entry for those of us on the developer level. Go check it out.

